# No minimum fare anymore?



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

So apparently the minimum fare for UberX is no longer $5?

I had a rider this morning and the fare was $4.28... wtf?
Sorry, I apparently missed that change.

So now that the minimum fare is $4, Uber is effectively taking MORE than 36% of the fare. That used to be the max and then it would move closer to 20% the longer the trip was, etc. But with a $4 minimum fare, their cut is higher (40%).

What's next, a blood transfusion? An arm or leg?


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

This is not universal. Too many $5 fares here in Atlanta!


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

The minimumis $4 now in DFW.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> So apparently there is no longer a minimum fare for UberX?
> 
> I had a rider this morning and the fare was $4.28... wtf?
> No $5 minimum fare anymore? Did not notice that with the fare changes.
> ...


Did you not read the new fee schedule?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Did you not read the new fee schedule?


When I skimmed the changes back when they came out, I zeroed in on the per mile and per minute changes and apparently missed the minimum fare change. So it was a bit if a surprise this morning - I hadn't driven recently to notice it before. 40% of the fare going to Uber is lame


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm only driving on Uber if its surging.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

good4life said:


> This is not universal. Too many $5 fares here in Atlanta!


Yes, when the bulk of our trips are minimum fare, the claim that Uber takes 20% for UberX goes out the window. If it is all minimum fares, it is double that. Luckily you never know when you might get a request for a long trip, which can offset that average. But there is no way to know where they are going before you agree to take them - which is understandable, but definitely negates Uber's claims that the drivers benefit from lowered fares. The ONLY ones benefiting are Uber and the riders. It doesn't hurt Uber to lower the fares, they are buffered by the increase in total rides and more drivers on the road, and riders get rides for less while the individual drivers suffer. This is poor policy on Uber's side. All it may result in is more frustrated drivers unable to make ends meet, thus likely affecting customer service overall. For Uber, it seems it is all about quantity, not quality.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber wants more minimum fares because it increases their "booking" fee over base rate to 62% (they pocket the safe rider $1 fee)


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Uber wants more minimum fares because it increases their "booking" fee over base rate to 62% (they pocket the safe rider $1 fee)


It's 40%, that includes them "pocketing the safe rider fee".
We get $2.40 (60%) of a $4 minimum fare trip.
Uber gets $1.60 (40%).


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> It's 40%, that includes them "pocketing the safe rider fee".
> We get $2.40 (60%) of a $4 minimum fare trip.
> Uber gets $1.60 (40%).


You're absolutely correct. I love that Lyft tacks on there fee on top of the fare. Plus if you drive enough they refund you their slice of the fare. Last two weeks Lyft refunded me their 20% take.


----------



## a_loser (Jan 10, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> You're absolutely correct. I love that Lyft tacks on there fee on top of the fare. Plus if you drive enough they refund you their slice of the fare. Last two weeks Lyft refunded me their 20% take.


I actually heard about people getting scammed by Lyft here where I work and not paying the full bonus amount. I myself hit 88%, 89% way too many to really care about it anymore. My acceptance rate is now around 40-50%.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

$4 min PLUS $1 safe rider fee. Our cut $3.20. Uber cut on *base fare 62%. 

For display to Pax

Imagine if we could show this to the passenger to confirm that they really wanted to take the ride?



Estimated fare based on your destination

$1.60 - 62% Uber booking fee
$1.20 - Base fare paid to your driver

$5.00 - total fare


We could show this all in the name of customer service.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

a_loser said:


> I actually heard about people getting scammed by Lyft here where I work and not paying the full bonus amount. I myself hit 88%, 89% way too many to really care about it anymore. My acceptance rate is now around 40-50%.


How do you get scammed out? All you have to do is accept 90% of your rides. Accept all your rides and you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

No minimum is the new "lower rates more fares".... coming to a city near you


----------



## a_loser (Jan 10, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> How do you get scammed out? All you have to do is accept 90% of your rides. Accept all your rides and you wouldn't have that problem.


They said they would get a portion of the bonus but not all when doing 50+ hours and hitting 90%. Not sure how if I believed them entirely but just that and the fact that my app glitches and times out once in a while always seems to put me just under the 90% mark.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I can confirm the Lyft app sometimes loses contact and then reconnects. It happened to me twice.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> How do you get scammed out? All you have to do is accept 90% of your rides. Accept all your rides and you wouldn't have that problem.


It's a no brainer in favor of Lyft in this regards. Uber in my city nets me $2.40. Lyft min. is still 5 bucks, netting the driver $4.

From my last nite statement:
1.2 mi 8 min $5.00 $1.00 * $4.00 (to me) *

This makes the Lyft take OVER $3 a mile* 4/1.2= $3.33 *

Running the same math for Uber $2.40/1.2= *$2*

I'm not saying $3.33 a mile and all short fares is driver nirvana but if yer gonna do it it's a no brainer because the mile rate is 66+% higher gross to driver. You can still take 1/2 the number of fares and still come out better in the end even if it's a bit boring. The pay is still shit with Lyft min. fare on an hourly run rate, BUT the pay for Uber is just flat out stupid considering that it's hard to pack in 3-4 of these per hour even when it's busy.

My average net driver take per driven mile with Lyft is dramatically higher than Uber's and always has been.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's a no brainer in favor of Lyft in this regards. Uber in my city nets me $2.40. Lyft min. is still 5 bucks, netting the driver $4.
> 
> From my last nite statement:
> 1.2 mi 8 min $5.00 $1.00 * $4.00 (to me) *
> ...


I agree. I won't drive for Uber unless it's a surge or I know it's going to have some legs on it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> I agree. I won't drive for Uber unless it's a surge or I know it's going to have some legs on it.


I was taking that approach prior to the last rate cut from Uber. (surge only for Uber app on.)

I noticed however that a lot of other drivers were doing the same thing. So the surges were really short lived. And of course I'm sure the other Lyft, occasional turn on Uber drivers noticed it too. So I and it appears a lot of other drivers have simply left the Uber apps off and also then seem to see an immediate increase in business on Lyfts end when Uber is surging and even without surge Lyft is still much better even with Uber surge @ 1.5X. *Lyft std. rate still beats Uber at 1.5X surge,* so now Lyft gets more business because the pax won't see the big red alert SURGE FARE warnings from Lyft.

It used to be the other way around here. Uber always on and Lyft sometimes on. That role has assuredly reversed here and more are taking the Lyft only, **** Uber approach.


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> I agree. I won't drive for Uber unless it's a surge or I know it's going to have some legs on it.


Best way to make money on short rides. Make passengers get out and push car to destination. Say its part of Ubers free work out exercise plan called" blubber. "


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

lexus-sam said:


> Best way to make money on short rides. Make passengers get out and push car to destination. Say its part of Ubers free work out exercise plan called blubber.


You mean "bluber" right?


----------

